# Come ritrovare una persona incontrata per strada? C'è l'app! Happn



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Quante volte vi è capitato di "innamorarvi", e di avere un colpo di fulmine nei confronti di una persona sconosciuta incrociata per strada, sull'autobus, sul lungomare, in discoteca, in una festa o in qualsiasi altra situazione? E quante volte l'avete lasciata andare senza dirle/dirgli nemmeno un "ciao"? Da oggi è possibile ritrovare (o meglio, trovare/scoprire in tempo reale) quelle persone che incrociamo, scoprire come si chiamano e, addirittura, contattarle. Come? Con un'applicazione per smartphone (Iphone, iOS, probabilmente anche Android). L'app in questione di chiama Happn e, appunto, permette di approcciare e comunicare con chi incrociamo per strada (o in qualsiasi altro luogo).

Come funziona Happn e come ritrovare le persone che abbiamo visto? Basta scaricare l'applicazione dagli store digitali (è gratis), connettersi attraverso l'account Facebook, attivare i servizi di localizzazione e poi.... uscire. Quando incrociamo una persona che ci ha colpito (anch'essa, ovviamente, deve avere Happn sul proprio smartphone), la stessa apparirà nella nostra home dell'app. A quel punto, sarà possibile inviarle un like segreto (di poca utilità, visto che lei/lui non lo saprà. A meno che il like non sia reciproco), un "Charm" per farle sapere "Ehi, mi piaci". Se entrambi vi piacete, potrete iniziare una conversazione/chat chiamata "Crush"

L'applicazione specifica che la posizione di ognuno NON è mai visibile (quindi la privacy è tutelata) e che è possibile bloccare e segnalare utenti molesti.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

L'avete provata? Scaricatela e andate a LATINA!


----------



## S T B (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'avete provata? Scaricatela e andate a LATINA!



che c'è a Latina?


----------



## juventino (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'avete provata? Scaricatela e andate a LATINA!



Ma serve essere iscritti per forza a Facebook? Perché se volete provo e vi dico


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'avete provata? Scaricatela e andate a LATINA!




Beh, se vogliamo fare andare in tilt l'applicazione e far implodere lo smartphone, Latina è sicuramente il posto più indicato


----------

